# OUFINNY get's hard and lean with the Andro Series



## oufinny (May 25, 2011)

Alright I figured for the benefit of all you degenerates, I say that with the utmost respect mind you, I will start a log of my thoughts on AndroHard/AndroLean.  I am taking the OLD AndroHard, you know the liquavade one, not the new one as I am not a baller like that .  Anyways, this log will cover my thoughts and from time to time I will discuss my workouts and any strength gains I make along the way.  

Dosing: 
AndroHard - 5 mL x2 per day (bottle dose)
AndroLean - 3 pills x2 per day (max recommended dose)
IM Cylce Support - As needed
Nettle Root - 3 per day of Swanson Vitamins brand stuff
Fish Oil - 10-12 grams per day
Universal Uniliver - 8-10 per day

Diet:
Lean Gains, 3 high cal days, 3-4 lower cal days with moderate carbs

Training: 
My buddy Kleen's Warrior Workout that is 3 full body per week and 2-3 cardio sessions.  I am consistently doing cardio for the first time in a while.

Initial thoughts: 
Aggression is picking up from the AH, sweating and being hot is picking up from the AndroLean, energy is ok as I take a diet pill on cardio days and now I am going to do EC stack as Dexaprine has thyroid stuff in it and Rodja said no to that.  

What else... libido is crazy so far!


----------



## Kusakup (May 25, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Alright I figured for the benefit of all you degenerates, I say that with the utmost respect mind you, I will start a log of my thoughts on AndroHard/AndroLean.  I am taking the OLD AndroHard, you know the liquavade one, not the new one as I am not a baller like that .  Anyways, this log will cover my thoughts and from time to time I will discuss my workouts and any strength gains I make along the way.
> 
> Dosing:
> AndroHard - 5 mL x2 per day (bottle dose)
> ...



Looking forward to the log


----------



## ryansm (May 26, 2011)

Nice, good luck with your cycle and I'll be following along.


----------



## oufinny (May 26, 2011)

So today I did my cardio for 30 minutes, finished a few minutes ago.  Took 2 doses of ECA today and did not need my pre-workout at all, still amped from that.  I am going to up the dose of AH to 750 mgs per day as I am going to get a bottle of the new AndroHard before the one I have runs out, want to see what the higher dose does as I hear it is awesome.  Workout tomorrow and will have another high cal day as well, today will be around 2000-2200 as opposed to my normal 3000 on lifting days.


----------



## Rodja (May 26, 2011)

Are you dosing the AH with the AL?  You should see some "piggybacking" from the delivery system in the AL.


----------



## suppRatings (May 26, 2011)

got a link to more info on the andro series/


----------



## BigBlackGuy (May 26, 2011)

suppRatings said:


> got a link to more info on the andro series/



Primordial Performance Online Supplements Store: All Products

Yes sir, right here.  The top 3, click the names Androhard, Androlean, Andromass -- You'll see a few tabs to click for info


----------



## ryansm (May 27, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Are you dosing the AH with the AL?  You should see some "piggybacking" from the delivery system in the AL.



Same with the ECA


----------



## Good Grip (May 27, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## SurfsideRyan (May 28, 2011)

Wow, let me know how this goes! Will be watching for updates


----------



## oufinny (May 29, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Are you dosing the AH with the AL?  You should see some "piggybacking" from the delivery system in the AL.



Yeah man, the AH is kicking in nicely at 750 mgs now.  I do luck much more full and plan on doing some additional cardio this weekend.  Friday I had a miserable workout in a 95 degree gym.  The AL gives such a strong thermo to me it can be draining at times, but I just keep my stim doses down and things are fine.  And a crapload of water!


----------



## ryansm (May 29, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Yeah man, the AH is kicking in nicely at 750 mgs now.  I do luck much more full and plan on doing some additional cardio this weekend.  Friday I had a miserable workout in a 95 degree gym.  The AL gives such a strong thermo to me it can be draining at times, but I just keep my stim doses down and things are fine.  And a crapload of water!



Damn 95 degree gym on a thermogenic like AL would suck, ya make sure to keep the fluid intake high.


----------



## oufinny (May 31, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Damn 95 degree gym on a thermogenic like AL would suck, ya make sure to keep the fluid intake high.



Trust me I do, today though will be a test of wills as I had a long day at the pool and am hurting.  Looking forward to a workout though, it has been since Friday and I am happy to be getting back into it though my diet was pretty good this weekend leading to some nice recomp.  Lean Gains is great, changes happen in days instead of weeks.


----------



## ryansm (May 31, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Trust me I do, today though will be a test of wills as I had a long day at the pool and am hurting.  Looking forward to a workout though, it has been since Friday and I am happy to be getting back into it though my diet was pretty good this weekend leading to some nice recomp.  Lean Gains is great, changes happen in days instead of weeks.



Ya I have been hearing a lot of good things about the lean gains diet. I may try it out, if I can fit it in with my schedule.


----------



## oufinny (Jun 2, 2011)

*Post weekend update*

Been a few days and the body composition changes are coming on quickly, much faster than I thought.  I believe a lot of this is related to Lean Gains and that tends to be exacerbated when you factor in the AL/AH combo.  I am seeing major fat loss in the mid section and my abs are looking as though I will see them in the next two weeks even if the love handle area needs to lose some fat.  Multiple people at the gym have said that I looked fuller and leaner, I feel they are spot on.

AH is kicking in as workout intensity and strength are up.  I was ripping down 180 on lat pull downs without issue, drop sets were done complete and at higher weights as well.  All the other exercises went well and once these damn hamstrings stop being so sore I can kill legs tomorrow again.  I need to do a weigh in tomorrow and see where I am at.  If I am around 212-214 then things are staying as they should, muscle gain and fat loss.  If I drop down below 210 that is fine as I don't appear to be so low on calories to be losing any LBM.  

Today will be cardio after work and I will only have two large meals today since it is a lower cal day.  To give you an idea, that is 2000-2200 on low days and around 3000 on high days.  I tend to need a significant amount less on lower days due to the EC taken twice on those days and as I get used to intermitent fasting, I don't need as much on days I am not lifting.  So that is what is going on, maybe the end of next week I will get some pictures.  

Also, I am getting another bottle of the original AH sent to me in trade so the 750 mgs run will continue until that is gone.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jun 2, 2011)

oufinny said:


> So today I did my cardio for 30 minutes, finished a few minutes ago.  Took 2 doses of ECA today and did not need my pre-workout at all, still amped from that.  I am going to up the dose of AH to 750 mgs per day as I am going to get a bottle of the new AndroHard before the one I have runs out, want to see what the higher dose does as I hear it is awesome.  Workout tomorrow and will have another high cal day as well, today will be around 2000-2200 as opposed to my normal 3000 on lifting days.



Damn Fin!  You can take ECA throughout the day and still feel something from your pre-workout?!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jun 2, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> Damn Fin!  You can take ECA throughout the day and still feel something from your pre-workout?!



lol Read my mind man...


----------



## oufinny (Jun 3, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> Damn Fin!  You can take ECA throughout the day and still feel something from your pre-workout?!



Nah man, I don't need a pre-workout when I take 2 doses of EC during the day.  I only ever take EC on non-lifting days as I want to be anabolic on those days and my eating is easily a 1000 calories more.  This is the same strategy that MrKleen is using with great effect right now.  

Weight update.... drum role please: 217.5  
Holy crap I put on about 4-5 pounnds in about 12 days, nice!  And I am not eating big at all while leaning out significantly at the same time.  I am starting to see the outside vertical lines on my abs very clearly and the top two are starting to pop out more, should be visible by Sunday at this rate.  Crazy things are happening, there is something to be said about AH/AL with a sound diet, they do work.


----------



## oufinny (Jun 3, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> lol Read my mind man...



Y'all need to read what I wrote, I DID NOT need a pre-workout, trust me EC has me flying until 9 PM on the days I take 2 doses, if I took a pre-workout I would have to run a marathon to calm down.


----------



## ryansm (Jun 3, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Weight update.... drum role please: 217.5
> Holy crap I put on about 4-5 pounnds in about 12 days, nice!  And I am not eating big at all while leaning out significantly at the same time.  I am starting to see the outside vertical lines on my abs very clearly and the top two are starting to pop out more, should be visible by Sunday at this rate.  Crazy things are happening, there is something to be said about AH/AL with a sound diet, they do work.



Damn that is impressive indeed!


----------



## oufinny (Jun 8, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Damn that is impressive indeed!



Changes continue to happen in a positive way.  This AM I am up to 219 and look better than I did last week at 217, AH at 750 mgs is the shiznit and I am getting a bottle today from my buddy Resolve so this will continue another 16 days or so; after that I may run something else since I have no signs of shutdown though I am sure they are getting to the shooting blanks stage.  

Workouts are getting more intense and the AL before a workout has a tendency to give such a strong thermal that combined with stims, it can make me feel a little nauseous at times.  Mind you, this could be the nearly 90 degree gym but it has been consistent on this run and never happened before unless I took too much clen.  Weights are up on almost every exercise by 10% or more in some cases, able to get more reps and on my drop sets I am doing more weight; typical results of an androgen.  Good stuff and the mirror continues to impress, look about as good as I did at the end of my last DMZ run in regards to muscle fullness though not as "hard in appearance" as I would have expected, could be carb intake related though.


----------



## Tomn (Jun 11, 2011)

hey nice, this is interesting.. good one


----------



## ryansm (Jun 11, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Changes continue to happen in a positive way.  This AM I am up to 219 and look better than I did last week at 217, AH at 750 mgs is the shiznit and I am getting a bottle today from my buddy Resolve so this will continue another 16 days or so; after that I may run something else since I have no signs of shutdown though I am sure they are getting to the shooting blanks stage.
> 
> Workouts are getting more intense and the AL before a workout has a tendency to give such a strong thermal that combined with stims, it can make me feel a little nauseous at times.  Mind you, this could be the nearly 90 degree gym but it has been consistent on this run and never happened before unless I took too much clen.  Weights are up on almost every exercise by 10% or more in some cases, able to get more reps and on my drop sets I am doing more weight; typical results of an androgen.  Good stuff and the mirror continues to impress, look about as good as I did at the end of my last DMZ run in regards to muscle fullness though not as "hard in appearance" as I would have expected, could be carb intake related though.



Not sure, did you adjust carbs?


----------



## oufinny (Jun 12, 2011)

*Wrap up of the week*

Sadly this week was all about my work and I worked out around that.  I hit the gym Tu/Th/Fr.  Doing full body two days in a row SUCKS.  I did continue to progress in weights on some exercises, other I did not but I am near my maxes for 6-8 reps so that is fine.  

Body changes are slowly happening, diet was not the best this week so miracles won't happen in that environment.  It will continue to get better each day as I get some relief from work.  I will see about getting some progress pics at the end of next week.


----------



## Rodja (Jun 12, 2011)

Shit happens, but you were able to change things around to at least get in some training.


----------



## oufinny (Jun 13, 2011)

Quick update guys, was amped to hit the gym today, had a sample of Maximize V2 and Hemoval, low and behold my shoulder is not having it.  I warmed up, did legs and had a mad crazy pump going, did some back then warmed up on the bench, 135 was painful so I said no more.  Did some triceps and than hopped on the treadmill since I was still wired.  Put some topical joint cream on, took some gluco/chon/msm and will hope for the best on Wednesday.  I will warm up much longer on Wednesday, probably do some light weight movements tomorrow in addition to cardio and that should get me back.  I believe the AndroHard is to blame as most of my joints are starting to show some signs of low estrogen and getting sore easily.


----------



## deadred (Jun 13, 2011)

subbed


----------



## oufinny (Jun 17, 2011)

*Updates and thoughts*

So I have been busy this week, pardon the lack of updates.  Interestingly enough, I was up to 222 on Monday morning and yesterday morning I weighed in at 216, guess I was holding a lot of water.  Plus, on my off days this week my fast went late into the day and I only took in about 1200-1500 max.  Today I will be eating big as I do want to add as much mass as I can with the AH and 220 is the goal.  I have about two weeks left of AH, 2.5 days of AL.  Once I am off the AndroLean I will continue to work the recomp with AH and see where I get.

I did not workout on Tuesday, just let the diet take care of things and my shoulder was killing me.  Hit the weights on Wednesday and it went well, found on the shoulder is healing well and I will be at full strength today.  Must have tweaked it a little last week, either way I am going to take it easy on the warm up until it feels 100%.  Just an update on the AndroHard and strength.  Like the last time I took it, I am going up in strength on pretty much everything but since my calories are not crazy, it seems to be leveling off some.  This is fine, I have added a lot of mass since February and my body is still getting used to it it seems; joints get real mad if I push it too hard.  I focus more on time under tension and getting in full reps on my drop sets, seems to give the same mass gains even if I am not putting up crazy weights.


----------



## ryansm (Jun 17, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I did not workout on Tuesday, just let the diet take care of things and my shoulder was killing me.  Hit the weights on Wednesday and it went well, found on the shoulder is healing well and I will be at full strength today.  Must have tweaked it a little last week, either way I am going to take it easy on the warm up until it feels 100%.  Just an update on the AndroHard and strength.  Like the last time I took it, I am going up in strength on pretty much everything but since my calories are not crazy, it seems to be leveling off some.  This is fine, I have added a lot of mass since February and my body is still getting used to it it seems; joints get real mad if I push it too hard.  I focus more on time under tension and getting in full reps on my drop sets, seems to give the same mass gains even if I am not putting up crazy weights.



^^^I think you got your training right where you need it bud, sounds good.


----------



## oufinny (Jun 17, 2011)

ryansm said:


> ^^^I think you got your training right where you need it bud, sounds good.



Thanks Ryan.  Really I am using this time to build confidence with heavier weight I can now lift without a spotter, though if I need one that is easy as I workout at the time when I can always get one.  The key is I have to take it easy on chest/shoulders and watch my back, it is sensitive at the moment.  I think I am going to start adding in some taurine daily, seems I get some slight back pumps if there is any low back action in my lifts, sucks but I am prone to them.


----------



## oufinny (Jun 21, 2011)

*Updates and thoughts - done with AndroLean*

So as of Sunday this the AndroLean is gone.  It was a fun run and it did work pretty well.  I will continue with the AndroHard and am upping the dose to 1000mgs per day for these last days to see what happens.  I don't get crazy hardening from it for some reason, though I have added mass and continue to have very good strength and stamina in the gym so I call that a winner.

AndroLean - 7/10 It worked though it is no miracle pill and my abs aren't showing through so... In all seriousness it was as much my diet and life as the fact I don't think it will really shine unless you are on strict cut.  

Value - 6/10 If it gets down to $45 or $50, I would say it is a good value, still hovering up near $60 or so and that is steap for 28 days.

Effectiveness - 7/10 My love handles and some fat on the abs definitely is gone though I don't see DRASTIC changes like I would have liked.  Again, considering my diet and the fact I had some crazy weekends in there, it did well enough.

Thermo effect - 5/10 It is there at the beginning and it was there in the 90+ degree gym.  I want to hit on why it is a 5, I would get a queasy feeling sometimes in the gym if I took it too close to my workout and it was a pronounced thermogenic feeling that was not pleasant.  I imagine the heat of the gym aided in this but it didn't make it any less annoying knowing that.  By the end of the run I just dosed it 2 hours before and it was less and issue.  I also want to note I had no increased sweating or energy from this, honestly outside of the bad feeling in the gym on occasion, I didn't even notice it. 

Would I buy again - maybe

AndroHard - I would buy again buy again though I have not tried the new version so we will see how that goes later on down the line.


----------



## mattrag (Jun 21, 2011)

good review thanks!!!


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 21, 2011)

Ditto^^. Thanks Oufinny and good luck riding out the Androhard strong till the end.


----------



## ryansm (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the log bud


----------



## oufinny (Jun 21, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Ditto^^. Thanks Oufinny and good luck riding out the Androhard strong till the end.





ryansm said:


> Thanks for the log bud



No worries guys, I am happy I was able to try these products right after they are released.  The AH at the higher dose already has me feeling more alpha, aggressive and start to sweat with little effort.  Judging by the bottle, I may get 4-5 days at 1 G per day, should be fun!


----------



## ryansm (Jun 22, 2011)

oufinny said:


> No worries guys, I am happy I was able to try these products right after they are released.  The AH at the higher dose already has me feeling more alpha, aggressive and start to sweat with little effort.  Judging by the bottle, I may get 4-5 days at 1 G per day, should be fun!



That dose still will not equal the new versions daily dose, something to consider.


----------



## oufinny (Jun 22, 2011)

ryansm said:


> That dose still will not equal the new versions daily dose, something to consider.



Ryan what is the equivalent dose then.  If you achieve 15% bio-available with the LV version that equates to 150 mgs, how much higher are we talking about with the new one?

Edit - I looked and based on the 75% bio-available on the PP website, that equates to 225mgs per dose or 450mgs per day.   That is a whole 50% more so yes, I see your point that it is much stronger.


----------

